

First 3DS Emulator (Citra) to Run Zelda OOT - dreampeppers99
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF8qBGYrYjA#t=15

======
dreampeppers99
Although now playable yet. Github project for interested ppl
[https://github.com/citra-emu/citra](https://github.com/citra-emu/citra)

